# INTO THE STORM Arrives to Blu-Ray, DVD and Digital HD on 11/18



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

“A howling visual-effects success.”

— Kenneth Turan, Los Angeles Times



THERE’S NO ESCAPE WHEN

INTO THE STORM

ARRIVES ONTO BLU-RAYÔ COMBO PACK, DVD and DIGITAL HD ON NOVEMBER 18 FROM

WARNER BROS. HOME ENTERTAINMENT



Blu-ray and Digital HD include extreme extras that take you into the eye of the storm!



Burbank, CA, October 6, 2014 – Take cover when “Into the Storm” arrives onto Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD and Digital HD on November 18 from Warner Bros. Home Entertainment. Directed by Steven Quale (“Final Destination 5”) and starring Richard Armitage (“The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey,” “The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug”), “Into the Storm” is an action-packed disaster thriller that you will never forget.



“Into the Storm” stars Richard Armitage, Sarah Wayne Callies (TV’s “The Walking Dead”), Matt Walsh (“Ted”), Alycia Debnam-Carey (“The Devil’s Hand”), Arlen Escarpeta (“Final Destination 5”), Max Deacon (“TV’s Hatfields & McCoys”), Nathan Kress (TV’s “iCarly”), Jeremy Sumpter (“Soul Surfer,” TV’s “Friday Night Lights”), Kyle Davis (“Friday the 13th”) and Jon Reep (“Harold & Kumar Escape from Guantanamo Bay”).



“Into the Storm,” is presented by New Line Cinema, in association with Village Roadshow Pictures, and is produced by Todd Garner alongside executive producers Richard Brener, Walter Hamada, Dave Neustadter, Mark McNair, Jeremy Stein and Bruce Berman. Steven Quale directed the film from a screenplay by John Swetnam. 



“Into the Storm” will be available on Blu-ray Combo Pack for $35.99 and includes the film in high definition on Blu-ray disc, a DVD, and a digital version of the movie in Digital HD with UltraViolet. Fans can also own “Into the Storm” via purchase from digital retailers.





SYNOPSIS



In the span of just a few hours, the city of Silverton is ravaged by an unprecedented onslaught of the most furious twisters they’ve ever seen. The entire town is at the mercy of the erratic and deadly cyclones, even as storm trackers predict the worst is yet to come. Most people seek shelter, while others run toward the vortex, testing how far a storm chaser will go for that once-in-a-lifetime shot. 



Told through the eyes and lenses of professional storm chasers, thrill-seeking amateurs, and courageous townspeople, “Into the Storm” throws you directly into the eye of the storm to experience Mother Nature at her most extreme.



BLU-RAY AND DVD ELEMENTS



“Into the Storm” Blu-ray Combo Pack contains the following special features:

Into the Storm: Tornado Files
Titus: The Ultimate Chasing Vehicle
Fake Storms: Real Conditions



“Into the Storm” Standard Definition DVD contains the following special features:

Fake Storms: Real Conditions





DIGITAL DISTRIBUTION ELEMENTS



“Into the Storm” will be available for streaming and download to watch anywhere in high definition and standard definition on their favorite devices from select digital retailers including Amazon, CinemaNow, Flixster, iTunes, PlayStation, Target Ticket, Vudu, Xbox and others. “Into the Storm” will also be available digitally on Video On Demand services from cable and satellite providers, and on select gaming consoles.







BASICS



PRODUCT SRP

Blu-ray Combo Pack $35.99

DVD Amaray (WS) $28.98



Standard Street Date: November 18, 2014

DVD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French, Brazilian Portuguese

BD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French, Brazilian Portuguese

DVD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French

BD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French

Running Time: 89 minutes

Rating: Rated PG-13 for sequences of intense destruction and peril, and language including some sexual references.

DLBY/SURR DLBY/DGTL [CC]


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

That is a very intense trailer. I wonder if this movie is all sound effects and special effects? Would like to see if it has a good plot as well. Any reviews on this one from anybody who saw this in the theater?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

tripplej said:


> That is a very intense trailer. I wonder if this movie is all sound effects and special effects? Would like to see if it has a good plot as well. Any reviews on this one from anybody who saw this in the theater?



yeah, It looked pretty interesting, and the reviews appear decent. I'll try to get a review copy for you guys to get my opinion on it.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Mike Edwards said:


> yeah, It looked pretty interesting, and the reviews appear decent. I'll try to get a review copy for you guys to get my opinion on it.


Thanks. I appreciate a review.  While I do like movies with great sound and special effects, I would rather watch one with a really good plot.  If you say after your review, it is worth watching then will take a look.


----------

